# First Pheasant Hunt



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Reeka's first Pheasant hunt of the season went great. It started out a bit slow, but we weren't too knowledgeable with the area. 

After kicking 5 hens up over 4 hours we were getting a bit frustrated on just kicking up hens and not being able to get her on a retrieve. We (more like the dog) decided to hunt some ditches with 5 foot reeds and about a foot of water. At first I was pretty scared with her going in there, but she loved going through the mud and all the water. She came up to a good patch of reeds and her tail started going crazy, and all of a sudden went silent. I got paranoid since I couldn't see her in the reeds, but 2 seconds later I hear a loud "cack, cack, cack" out of the reeds about 10 feet from me (scared the s$%@ out of me). A nice rooster pheasant comes flying out, Reeka finally hears her first bang of the day and runs out of the reeds unscathed with her first wild pheasant. Will be the one I won't forget.


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Love the muddy paws. A bird well earned! Congrats!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Re - PIKE & I love ditch lines between crops - only takes 2 people - one blocker & 1 great V 2 hunt them - add in some cat tails - you have pheasant Paradise - also add in ditch lines along side gravel roads - so many hunters pass up this gold mine - LOL


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well done Reeka ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Very good job to dog and hunter. :

Story below about the ditches and ponds of South Dakota. Bailey's first water retrieve. A very special memory.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/final-post-about-sd-written-on-way-back.html

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They're nicknamed ditch parrots.
Good job on trusting the dogs instincts and making the shot to put one in her mouth. I hate missing a shot after all the dogs hard work in the field.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Way to go Reeka the Hunter!! Beautiful Fat bird!!
I have seen these two in the photo hunt together before, and I have not seen a missed shot yet!!
If Reeka can find them, the gun will get them... Great Job!! 
Thanks for sharing  ;D


----------

